# Confused what method to Use for tags For Custom Panties



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hi, im starting a Lingerie Company, i want i to put the logo, on the panties, and thongs, and tank tops, 

i want to use like a stamp, kinda like on that lincoln press video i saw on another post.. all i want is my company name.com i just got the yuda hack.. and i just heard about the 
PhotoEZ. please i need your help.. need to get pass this issue..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terrell,

What I do for my Undergarment Orders is one of 2 things
I have a stamper made and actually just use water based ink , apply a small amount and stamp the inside of the Thongs and undies, heat press to cure

or i use Transfer paper to make the small tag, 

Hope this helps
Sandy jo


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

Lincoln Supply Co. Tees Vintage Tees | I Am The Trend

here is the link to that video where..this is exactly what i need...please help me...i have gotten the run around i just need this! for stamping logo on custom panties..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will try to find out, for you,, and me,, lol


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

U can u please refer a stamper company to me.. I want one for company name logo and then the size stamper so then i can put sizes on each pair exactly like the one in video...

I


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is one company - Pad Printing, Garment Tag Printing, Screen Printing - Equipment, Supplies | Inkcups Now. Just depends on what type of ink you use for based on what you are printing on.

I always ask my wife why they are still putting sewn in tags in panties. I find it funny / tacky how young ladies wearing the low rise hip jeans... you can not only see the color, but also what size their panties are when the tag is sticking up. Going tagless prints would resolve half of the issue.

Mark


----------



## Beautyhasit (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info ! The pad printing will be a great resorce


----------

